# Buting a cutter GCC vs. US Cutter



## station22designs (Dec 28, 2009)

I am getting ready to take the cutter plunge. However, I am stuck between GCC and US Cutter. Any recommendations?


----------



## Ib4E (Aug 21, 2008)

Ask about the product support after the purchase. If both come with great support, than look at the included software, and/or package deals to get you the best bang for your buck.
I've worked with the GCC personally and I have friends with the US Cutter. They both perform well! Depending on the model of the US Cutter vs. the GCC, the speed of the cutters could be much different. Do a little research and you'll end up satisfied.
Good Luck!


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a Refine cutter from US Cutter. Hobbyist machine at best. It works, but I suspect when/if I start using it ALOT, it would have a long life time. I got what I paid for. I'm satisfied, but I see a new cutter in my future.


----------



## KitchenWitch (Feb 18, 2010)

I have the USCutter Laser Point and I absolutely LOVE it! No regrets!!!


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a uscutter refine and the customer support at best is undisiarable.took me over a month to get a human on the phone to help with a software issue...got a run around thru emails.....now the cutter is feeding crooked so any cuts that are longer than 18 inches cut crooked.......

very unsatisfied with uscutter

Inked


----------



## crazycat (Aug 20, 2009)

InkedApparel said:


> I have a uscutter refine and the customer support at best is undisiarable.took me over a month to get a human on the phone to help with a software issue...got a run around thru emails.....now the cutter is feeding crooked so any cuts that are longer than 18 inches cut crooked.......
> 
> very unsatisfied with uscutter
> 
> Inked


I second the motion the us cutter line is at best what I would recommend to an enemy! The quality of the machine is a joke, I found this out after getting the run around for support and having to buy another cutter to do the same job. Stay away from the eBay specials go with a product that is well built and has good software that comes with it. If you have to go to a website to open a ticket to possibly get support it is not worth the money you saved by buying a low end out of date cutter. The second cutter I bought has given me virtually no problems, when I first got it I had a set up issue I picked up the phone and talked to a live tech and the problem was fixed. The us cutter I had to send emails and got smart aleck responses back, when they finally got around to replying. Save your money and get a real cutter, you will actually come out a head in the long run. 

Just my 2 cents.

Crazy Cat


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I have the GCC Jaguar IV cutter, I absolutely love it. I purchased it from DAS but had a real problem with it cutting the stone stencil material for my rhinestone stencils. So after going back and forth with DAS and GCC to make sure it wasn't user/settings error, they sent me a new machine and paid the postage to send the first one back. I would call that great customer support from DAS and GCC.

Good luck,
Di


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I think the UsCutter brand is good till you start cutting long lengths. But i do agree, there customer service is very poor, and now that they hired more people it's getting worse! 

Gcc cutters are alright but seems to me that they have the same problem that the uscutter refines have (bad motherboards). My brothers gcc cutter went bad in less than 3 months.... Anyways i let him borrow my seikitech since i only need it as a backup, he's happy with it and so am i that's the only cheapy cutter that has never let me down. I have been use my roland as my main cutter and it is truly a beast! So my advise to you is save up a little more and don't buy a hobby machine.

GCC
USCUTTER
Never again!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

we all come from different experiences...I have had a Roland GX24, a GCC Puma III and a GCC Jaguar IV. I sold the Roland...glad I did...sold the Puma III...sorry I did...since I have now purchased another Puma III..So guess that shows my personal preferences


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

We really like the GGC cutters, and of course the Roland GX-24!


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I just want to apologize for not being so specific when i said that the gcc cutters aren't that great. I meant to say the gcc expert 24", not the higher end models. I have a friend that bought a Puma not to long ago and it is a great machine.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nick Horvath said:


> We really like the GGC cutters, and of course the Roland GX-24!


How would the Graphtec ce5000 series match up with both, Nick?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

baddjun1 said:


> How would the Graphtec ce5000 series match up with both, Nick?


It matches up with the Roland very well and would pass the gcc up with no problem. I bought my Graphtec CE5000-60 (the cheap 24 inch one) well over a year ago and works flawlessly as long as there are no user errors.
Good luck


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

baddjun1 said:


> How would the Graphtec ce5000 series match up with both, Nick?


The Graphtec CE5000 is a great machine also. I would place it in line with the GX-24, but my personal opinion is that the GX-24 is a little easier to use. 

You wouldn't be going wrong to purchase the CE5000 by any means though!


----------

